# Which Leveling Rake



## jemerson2196 (Jul 16, 2019)

Background: Need to level certain areas of my lawn so I am going to purchase a leveling rake. Level due to frost and where an old tree died the roots have lower the grass.

Two Separate Questions:

1. Positives / Negatives going too big? I see that there are 30'' / 36''/ 40'' / 48'' rakes. Looking for experience, e..g., "I have the 30'' and wish I had the 36'' or 48'' is too big and its tough to level small areas

2. Thoughts / Build Quality of these rakes:

A. https://rrproducts.com/Level-Rake-~-36-in-product109170

B. https://golfgriffin.com/product/levelawn-30/?attribute_pa_30-36=30&_vsrefdom=adwords&gclid=CjwKCAjw67XpBRBqEiwA5RCocdG3nBuJoJ0-NcZKzHfEfZUqbu3Vj9bXFHd1SPXrP99QT3EPctctTBoCsrYQAvD_BwE

C. https://www.amazon.com/Standard-Golf-Levelawn/dp/B000237ZMQ/ref=sr_1_1?gclid=CjwKCAjw67XpBRBqEiwA5RCocVoRahKrtlSwKLP1x9g-7XV51bC5hODneJ9mK7FuZkrZybTt1fseJhoCZNUQAvD_BwE&hvadid=323426674452&hvdev=c&hvlocphy=9031012&hvnetw=g&hvpos=1t1&hvqmt=b&hvrand=15652339891384704071&hvtargid=kwd-416082731246&hydadcr=19900_10101920&keywords=levellawn+rake&qid=1563307002&s=gateway&sr=8-1


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

i have the 36" from RR. i dont have any complaints with it now. before when i was cutting my yard at 3"+ it didnt work well at all. ive since started cutting it alot lower and the leveling rake works does great, even for small areas.


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

jha4aamu said:


> i have the 36" from RR. i dont have any complaints with it now. before when i was cutting my yard at 3"+ it didnt work well at all. ive since started cutting it alot lower and the leveling rake works does great, even for small areas.


How low are you cutting now?


----------



## GMM (Jul 18, 2018)

I have the 36" SG Levelawn and it works great; I maintain at 2". My only gripe is the bolt / nut combo used to secure the head to the handle which comes unscrewed very easily. I'm looking for a hitch pin setup to replace it.


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

I ordered the RR 36" which should be here Thursday. I cannot tell you more than that but went with the 36 because Ware said he would go 36 vs 48 if he could do it again. I have seen other brand videos and and they were using a 36 as well so it seems like a good fit. Better than the 14" rake I have been using.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

I have the 36" R&R. Love it.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

All 3 rakes are identical aside from varying widths.


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

stotea said:


> jha4aamu said:
> 
> 
> > i have the 36" from RR. i dont have any complaints with it now. before when i was cutting my yard at 3"+ it didnt work well at all. ive since started cutting it alot lower and the leveling rake works does great, even for small areas.
> ...


im a tad over an inch now.


----------



## Buddy (Apr 23, 2018)

I bought this one https://rrproducts.com/Flip-Over-Level-Rake-~-28inch-product55235?k=level%20rake

Reason being the smaller size wasn't a big factor for me as my property isn't big, and would allow me to get into smaller areas/obstacles. I also liked the idea of the 2 rakes in 1 option. One side is more rough for the rough grading, while I can flip it over and do sand leveling with the other side.


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

Used the 36" from r&r recently and it worked well. A friend let me borrow it however if I was going to order one I would 100% go 48". Little tougher to handle maybe but i think the bigger the rake the more level you can make things. Would figure out how to swing a 60" if they made it.


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

GMM said:


> I have the 36" SG Levelawn and it works great; I maintain at 2". My only gripe is the bolt / nut combo used to secure the head to the handle which comes unscrewed very easily. I'm looking for a hitch pin setup to replace it.


Without seeing the bolt / nut combo, my recommendation is to replace the standard nut with a nyloc nut instead. I speculate that will fix the problem.

You can even get a stainless steel nyloc nut if you would like to keep it looking nice forever.


----------

